# Certina Ds2 Ph 200 M



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Just want to share some pics of my recent catch.

The watch is in superb condition as you can see...I have never seen this watch before or after the trade....have you seen it before?.... Is it that rare?

Enjoy and thanks for looking!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

salmonia said:


> Just want to share some pics of my recent catch.
> 
> The watch is in superb condition as you can see...I have never seen this watch before or after the trade....have you seen it before?.... Is it that rare?
> 
> Enjoy and thanks for looking!


Lovely watch Salmomia







AFAIK, that dial and bezel configuration is quite unusual for the DS-2 PH 200m. It's certainly less common than the blue-dialled version seen more often NOS on eBay.

cheers

Dave


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats really really nice


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

now that is how a dive watch should look imho. beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Stunning mate ,just looks clean and balanced


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

It is a really good looking piece


----------



## A Williams (Apr 13, 2007)

...very nice indeed.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a great find, the condition is superb


----------

